# Evening Visitor



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

Behind my back fence a few minutes ago...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2014)

The buck stops here!  Don't fence me OUT!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

Silly boy! :lol:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful rack. On the deer I mean.
Notice the velvet on the antlers.


----------



## Ina (Sep 28, 2014)

Sea, the deer seem to have found a safe haven behind you house. They are beautiful creatures. :wave:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 28, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------

